# Coleman powermate MAXA 3000 OHV won't stay on?



## Ben (Apr 13, 2020)

So me and my dad are trying to get our generator running for the storm that's about to hit are area. Our problem is that the generator will only run if the primer is held down? As soon as we let go of the primer it dies? Can anyone please help?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Pull the carburetor bowl and clean it and blast the main jet (in center) & float valve areas with carb cleaner. Let some gas from the tank drain through into a glass and check it for water and other contaminants.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

best to remove the carb and do a through clean job on it...
as well as drain the fuel tank and clean inside the tank and the fuel screen inside the tank.
what engine is this?
looks like it maybe a Tecumseh?
inspect the primer bulb... most of the time they crack and leak over time.
also the prime check ball can get corked up with gas trash..
yup if you have an ultrasonic cleaner now would be a good time to break it out for a super clean job.

depending on the exact numbers on the engine. carbs run 25-90 bucks for these units.
there should be numbers on the pull rope cover for the exact engine data. pm
those numbers over I can look up the replacement carb.

if you need an hd high power ultrasonic unit see this page;





ULTRASONIC PAGES


POUST USA ULTRASONIC PAGES



www.poustusa.com




click here for the ultrasonic links


----------

